# Fishing Tip Modify Tools for Special Jobs.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've made soft plastic lure holders like "Hitch Hikers" since long before Hich Hikers were invented. I made them the "Hard way" which really wasn't very hard.

I bought these little wire bending tool at a yard sale for a buck then made the modification shown below. The 3rd photo shows my version of a "Hitch Hiker."




























If anybody is interested, I'll show how I use them for several items.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I like that I see there could be several uses! Great


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

wat kind of wire how strong is it etc...?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The wire shown in the pic is 0.031" monel trolling wire. It is stiff enough for the application in the pic and easy to bend. 

With a little ingenuity you can make bail springs and other small springs you need out of leader wire.

I wish I had paid more attention to my Dad when it came to solutions to mechanical problems. I don't know how many times I'd thought about questions for him since he died r=4 years ago.


----------

